# Would you rather wear breeches or jeans when riding?



## Blackhole6670 (May 6, 2015)

I am asking because I have always wondered if jeans or breeches are more comfortable for riding. I also have another question. Are TuffRider Childs Starter Lowrise Breeches good for a beginner boy? Here is the link to them: TuffRider Childs Starter Lowrise Breeches - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

As many people said in your other thread, it depends on what discipline you are riding. 

With English riding, you have a smaller saddle, which also has a smaller cantle and the seat is not deep, two things which help you stay in the saddle. Breeches help you be more flexible as well as giving you some "grip" on the saddle to help you stay on. You need this smaller saddle because you are posting the trot, as well as if you are jumping or riding in two-point because a deep seat might get in the way of the rising motion you need when jumping or posting. 

In Western, most of the time you are sitting the trot (I personally post because some horses have a trot like riding a dump truck through a minefield) and also you have a deep seat and high cantle to help you stay in the saddle. Jeans are somewhat more "traditional" than anything else - denim used to be what poor people wore because they couldn't afford much else, and most cowboy/ranch hand types did not have a lot of money. As well, denim helps protect your skin and legs from brush since it is thicker than most other fabrics, but made from cotton so it is not as hot to wear as wool and other common things.

Basically, wear what makes you comfortable and what's appropriate to the job.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I'm riding western, I wear jeans. 

If I'm riding English, I wear breeches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I looked at the link. The comments indicated that they are sized small. You'll have to order a size or more larger. Others commented that they wore rather quickly. But I think they are bargain basement quality, and may serve your purpose until you decide if you're going to stick with riding.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I personally find jeans to be incredibly uncomfortable to ride in- the seams are just in all the wrong places  I think there are jeans made for riding with flatter or better placed seams, but I tend to need curvy fit pants (which don't seem to have made it to equestrian clothing yet) and if I'm going to be buying riding-specific clothes anyway I may as well get riding tights/breeches (since I usually ride English)


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

I wear jeans, but I also ride Western. =)


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't like riding in jeans in either. They're not designed for riding, they often don't have a lot of freedom, and I think they can damage soft leather saddles, not to mention their pesky seems. However I also don't like wearing jeans so that might have something to do with it. 

I often just wear black tights or form fitting yoga pants or something. They're much comfier and much cheaper. If its colder I do a couple of layers. I have some sticky jodhpurs for more formal riding occasions.

My boyfriend wears jeans when he rides, stretch ones. Only because he is too self conscious to wear tighter fitting pants


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeans is all I've ever worn when riding unless it's bareback then you might catch me in shorts. You just need to buy jeans that are meant for riding and doesn't have the double layered inseam.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the freedom of breeches is a wonderful thing; no seams to feel icky, total stretch in the crotch so that you can drop your leg all the way without any constricting pull . 

I am fat. not really a pretty sight in breeches. but I don't care. they are what I prefer. I ride dressage, but really, just trial riding in a dressage saddle. breeches, baby!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Im all around more comfortable in my jeans and don't own a pair of breeches, however when I lived in AZ and would go on my morning rides I did wear leggings a few times and felt just as comfortable. It really is personal preference and dependent on showing as well.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've always worn jeans when I ride english OR western. A few years ago a horse threw me and I landed on a pile of wires and sticker bushes..... I thank God that I was wearing my jeans as I was nothing but a bit bruised. haha. 

Other than that I usually do a lot of farm work and like the protection that my legs have with jeans.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wear breeches. They don't rub and chafe like jeans do. They are also good for beginners because you can learn to feel the horse better because the fabric is less thick than in a pair of jeans.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

See I don't necessarily agree with the whole fabric thing. Bareback solves that either way however I have never worn a pair of jeans that caused me to not be able to 'feel' my horses movement. I've also never been chafed by jeans either. It really is personal preference lol.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> ...however I have never worn a pair of jeans that caused me to not be able to 'feel' my horses movement. I've also never been chafed by jeans either...


Me too. If you can feel your horse's movement thru a 1" wool saddle pad & 35 lb western saddle and fenders (and you can), then the difference between jeans and non-jeans won't count for much! And if a horse can feel small changes in my balance and leg thru all that (and they can), then the thickness of my pants fabric won't count for much.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if you ride in an English saddle , breeches are nicer. Certainly, tall boots or half chaps are rather essential to avoid a pinching if the inner calf from the stirrup leather. 

I like my full seat pig skin breeches fir the extra sticker they give me, but I NEED. That, while stronger riders do not.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I wear jeans during my lessons and haven't encountered any problems. I buy Bullhead "Drakes" which are really skinny, but still fit over my paddock boots. I then wear half chaps. The jeans have seams of course, though I really don't notice them.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Breeches are more comfortable (or I found they were anyways) but that being said 99% of the time I just end up riding in what I'm wearing (jeans)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you have a quality saddle, and the jeans have external seams, they will create rub marks. I know there are jeans with not external seam that will work better, but Levi types have a pretty rugged inseam, and it will rub on a good , soft English saddle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Worked fine with my Bates Caprilli saddles. Probably would not work fine with 'covered leather', but that is just a guess. I spent a fair bit of time in my Bates CC saddle, though, in jeans. It was still in excellent shape when I sold it.

I wouldn't knowingly buy a saddle whose leather could be damaged by a seam in blue jeans. Not for normal, non-competitive riding, which is all I've ever done. If cotton can damage it, what will the leather stirrup straps do? Or running up the stirrups? :shock:

For genuinely high grade saddles...well, I have no experience with those.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

As what another poster said, if your riding english, breeches are what you usually ride in. I also have half chaps and ariat all terrain riding boots I wear as well. There have been occasion when the barn owner came out to ride too and because we weren't going far, hopped up in my english saddle with jeans and off we went.

Western riding, you typically ride with jeans. I think where most people have issues is their jeans are just too snug or they have them for a fashion reason and they aren't really meant to be ridden in. If they are snug yes you ARE going to get chaffing and/or be pinched in places you shouldn't be. Dress more appropriately and according to what discipline you are riding.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

English riding pants. I rubbed my calf raw with jeans once. Ouch.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Whether I ride English or Western (unless at a show), I prefer breeches. With jeans the heat and humidity/sweat makes it hard to take them off and they are hot! Breeches slide off way easier. They are also cooler than jeans.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

I stand corrected. You are right about feeling the horse. Maybe it is just because I've always worn breeches that I continue to do so.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I've ridden in both jeans and breeches, both English and western. I don't hate riding in jeans. I can do it, and I have, but I much prefer breeches, regardless of discipline. I just like that the breeches move with you, and breathe better. I sweat and get overheated when I'm exercising, and jeans just get uncomfortable for me when I sweat. They stick to me, and don't breathe at all. They're a bit restrictive as well, especially once they start to stick. Though I don't like wearing jeans much at all, in any situation. I tend to wear sweat pants, yoga pants, or exercise shorts whenever I'm not on a horse.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> if you have a quality saddle, and the jeans have external seams, they will create rub marks. I know there are jeans with not external seam that will work better, but Levi types have a pretty rugged inseam, and it will rub on a good , soft English saddle.


I read this all of the time on this board, yet I have never marked a saddle when I've worn jeans/Levis. I've ridden in all brands of saddles, too: Country, CWD, Pessoa, Hermes, Devoucoux, Butet and more. 

I don't hate riding in jeans but prefer breeches.
If I wear jeans, I wear half chaps.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I usually wear jeans regardless of saddle type. They are multipurpose from barn to grocery store to visiting friends.

But I will wear breeches if I have a whole day of riding. And once a friend lent me lined breeches when we had to move cattle a cold winter day. Those under batwing chaps that covered my feet. I was very warm. Funny looking. But warm.


----------

